# 22MM Straps for 18MM Lugs (Shout-out to Panatime)



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

I realize this is likely a common question but I have not yet found a solid answer. I am looking for options of straps which are similar in width to the outside of the lugs but notched to fit. Specifically, I have a Seiko SNK809 with 18MM lugs but 18MM is just too thin for me. I currently have a 20MM strap I have cut to fit but it is still a little thin and doesn't look as nice as I would like.

I am interested in production options for wider straps to be used with an 18MM lug. I don't want to cut it myself if I can avoid it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.










ETA: After all of the discussion here I ended up ordering the Rios 1931 strap. I actually ordered just before Panatime started their Black Friday deals. After seeing this thread Panatime reached out to me and refunded the difference between what I paid and the Black Friday price. If you happen to run a business take notes. That is a pretty good way to keep a customer. 

The strap arrived today. Thank you to those who recommended this strap. It does exactly what I was looking for. The added width makes the watch feel like it is sized more appropriately. The 18mm strap felt like I was wearing a women's watch. 

The strap is very thick and feels well made. It is a little stiff out of the package but I expect it will soften up with time. Overall, I'm very happy with this strap. I would have been happy with is at the original price but the discount makes it even better.

Now you can all stare at my arm hair.


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

A Di-Modell Chronissimo is perfect for that:


----------



## 1gear (Oct 19, 2021)

Use a finger- or toenail clippers with a straight cutting blade to trim straps to fit. It's like they were made for it. You can trim much more accurately then with a scissors or knife. Don't try and do it in on the first cut, nibble it down until it looks right. Or use the DiModell shown above if you don't mind the look.

I think your strap looks good. It's not perfect but it looks good. Nobody is going to see you cut a tiny bit deep on the one side unless they are already uncomfortably close and staring at your strap.(?!!)


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

gmads said:


> A Di-Modell Chronissimo is perfect for that…..


RIOS1931 offer similar straps, about €39.


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

StufflerMike said:


> RIOS1931 offer similar straps, about €39.


Perfect, I am going to try these out.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

I've been in the same "hole" for a very long time for a Citizen chrono that has a 44mm case diameter with very thick lugs (30mm to the outside tip of the lugs, each lug tip being 5mm thick!,) with only 20mm left between lugs to fit a strap, which I also find kind of thin for my taste. I did the same you did (notching one off myself) and didn't like the result/look either. I also squeezed a 22mm strap in the 20mm lug (after some pre-ware treatment) and I'm living with it, for now (see picture below). I haven't had any luck finding a readily available 20mm notched strap.
  









But I'd suggest you to look into straps for Hublot watches and also for Timex watches. Some Hublot watches take notched straps, I've seen quite a few 18mm notched ones but the outside is 26mm. Something similar goes for some Timex models like T2N739, T2N721, 2N720, T76300, etc, some of them are 24mm on the outside but 16mm notched, sorry.

There are some pictures below to illustrate what I mean. They may encourage you to look further.

When looking, if you ever come across 20mm notched straps (affordable = production options readily available, not custom made; sorry) please post it here. Also, please share with us here what you find for your watch.

Best of luck.

PS: BTW, your watch is one day fast: the date is correct, the 20th, ...but it was a Saturday then 

This is meant for Hublot watches: 26mm x 18mm (it's a little over the outside (1mm on each side) but it fits perfectly the inside)









These are meant for Timex watches (T2N739, T2N721, 720, etc.): 24mm x 16mm (it fits well the outside but it has 1mm play on each side inside). There are many affordable options for 24*16mm.


----------



## Panatime (Nov 12, 2011)

Gungoboom85 said:


> I realize this is likely a common question but I have not yet found a solid answer. I am looking for options of straps which are similar in width to the outside of the lugs but notched to fit. Specifically, I have a Seiko SNK809 with 18MM lugs but 18MM is just too thin for me. I currently have a 20MM strap I have cut to fit but it is still a little thin and doesn't look as nice as I would like.
> 
> I am interested in production options for wider straps to be used with an 18MM lug. I don't want to cut it myself if I can avoid it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 16250914


Have you considered the RIOS1931 Nature? The Nature is a buffalo leather watch band that is crafted by RIOS1931 in Germany and it is available in 18mm in your choice of Black, Mocha, or Cognac. Here's a picture of the band in Cognac:








Link: Nature, Buffalo Leather​The good news is if you do like this watch band, you can currently save 35% OFF retail price at Panatime.com. We are currently running our biggest sale of the year (cyber week sale) where you can save 35% on all of our watch bands. Simply enter code "Cyber21" at checkout to instantly save 35% off your entire order. I hope this helps! Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)

https://www.vario.sg/collections/watch-straps-for-casio-ae1200wh-world-time


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

Panatime said:


> Have you considered the RIOS1931 Nature? The Nature is a buffalo leather watch band that is crafted by RIOS1931 in Germany and it is available in 18mm in your choice of Black, Mocha, or Cognac. Here's a picture of the band in Cognac:
> View attachment 16258796
> 
> Link: Nature, Buffalo Leather​The good news is if you do like this watch band, you can currently save 35% OFF retail price at Panatime.com. We are currently running our biggest sale of the year (cyber week sale) where you can save 35% on all of our watch bands. Simply enter code "Cyber21" at checkout to instantly save 35% off your entire order. I hope this helps! Please let me know if you have any questions!


I actually already ordered this exact strap a few days ago. I guess I should have waited for the sales.


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

Edit to thank @Panatime and @StufflerMike for the great recommendation.


----------



## Conundrum1911 (Jul 13, 2021)

Panatime said:


> Have you considered the RIOS1931 Nature? The Nature is a buffalo leather watch band that is crafted by RIOS1931 in Germany and it is available in 18mm in your choice of Black, Mocha, or Cognac. Here's a picture of the band in Cognac:
> View attachment 16258796
> 
> Link: Nature, Buffalo Leather​The good news is if you do like this watch band, you can currently save 35% OFF retail price at Panatime.com. We are currently running our biggest sale of the year (cyber week sale) where you can save 35% on all of our watch bands. Simply enter code "Cyber21" at checkout to instantly save 35% off your entire order. I hope this helps! Please let me know if you have any questions!


Hmm will have to remember this for Cyber Monday next year. Wouldn't mind one of those for my SNK809 as well, and I do like the RIOS1931 I have on my Strela right now.


----------

